# chicken question



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I keep meat chickens and egg layers together?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely, of course if by meat birds you mean Cornish giants/commercial broilers then there can be issues. They are pretty messed up birds so it is recommended to restrict their food intake and other things that aren't necessary for real chickens. Many people have had good results with treating them like any other chickens though. Any other breed will have no problems cohabiting, though I would recommend dual purpose birds personally.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was a kid my dad kept mixed breed birds as well as layers and meat birds together with no problem. We butchered a couple of chickens every Sunday for dinner.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as you can tell them apart, no problem.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, and you can eat egg layers and collect the eggs from "meat" hens.


----------

